# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Pijn in borst bij inspanning

## Lemmer

Hallo! 
Ik ben een jongen van 14 jaar, en heb al sinds een jaar of 2 last van mijn borst. Tijdens het voetbal, komt het altijd na een minuut of 10-15. Heb het altijd in het rechtergedeelte gehad, maar sinds een week heb ik die stekende pijn ook in het linkerdeel van mijn borst. Normaal gesproken heb ik het alleen bij voetbal ( dus wanneer ik me erg inspan ), maar na de wedstrijd van zaterdag is de pijn aangehouden in mijn linkerborst, en na de training ( 3 dagen later ) is het weer naar mijn rechterborst overgesprongen. Ik heb wat gelezen over angina pectoris, wat er wel op lijkt. Ik kan dan moeilijker ademhalen, een drukkende pijn op mijn borst ed. Maar toch kloppen er ook veel dingen niet. Alle oorzaken die genoemd worden, heb ik niet. Ook kan de pijn uitstromen naar de armen, schouders etc waar ik ook geen last van heb. Ik ben niet misselijk, niet duizelig, geen gevoelloze lichaamsdelen. Toch zou ik wel eens willen weten wat het is, aangezien ik het nu probleem nu ook in ruststand ondervind. Heb al een afspraak met de huisarts gemaakt, maar wat denken jullie hierover? Ik hoor het graag!

Bvd, Lemmer.

----------


## Constance

Ga naar middenrifbreuken

Constance

----------


## Nikky278

Het zou ook inspanningsastma kunnen zijn. 
Ik zie dat het wel al even geleden is dat je je vraag hebt gesteld, dus ik neem aan dat je intussen wel al bij de huisarts geweest bent. Ben je daar wat wijzer van geworden?

Xx

----------


## Lemmer

Inderdaad, hij vertelde me dat het te maken heeft met mijn houding. Het zit een beetje in de familie, mijn vader loopt niet helemaal recht, mijn broer niet en ik ook niet. Mijn rug is gebold en mijn schouders staan naar voren, van mijn huisarts kreeg ik dus het advies om ceasartherapie te doen.

----------

